# NJ Bear Hunt Reinstated?!?!?!



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Like I said in another post...when the week of bear season is over, then believe it. Remember what type of people we are dealing with. The Commish can say it is on now and after opening day, stop the hunt at his discretion (which was the plan for last year if we had a hunt). This is NJ.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

I hear yea Jerry, but atleast its some news that is for the better. In a state like NJ any I guess any pro-hunting news is good news.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes Dave it is good news and I wasnt directing that to you, but all of us in general. I would hate to be someone from afar and trying to figure out my vacation, etc. for a NJ bear hunt........sure will make you grab a cold :beer:


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Check this out, some gay guy, a governor, married to a straight women, puts his flower scented buddies into political positions for all sorts of critical posts and appointments. Then when he get's caught stealing from the public, and bending his appointees over the desk, he becomes a lawyer.

Now you'd think that would invalidate his appointments, but in NJ, this is eqiuvalent to "good". This "save the poor bears" ahole is not gonna approve a bear hunt, and it's his political platform for avoiding and obscuring paragraph 1.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

I don't know . . . it was easy for Commissioner Campbell to point at warm, fuzzy little black bear cubs and tout how effective Bear Condoms would be in population control . . . right up until the little boy almost became bear food. Even the biggest teddy-bear lovin' suburban soccer mom isn't going to have problems making choice between the bear or her little boy. 

I don't want to see anyone get hurt but if NJ keeps f#[email protected]#$# around with bear season you will see attacks on people as the population gets pushed to it's limits.


----------

